# What Kind of Toothbrushes Do You Use?



## Ruthanne (Jul 27, 2020)

I found that the drugstore seemingly popular toothbrushes don't fit it the toothbrush holder that's built into the tiles here.  So, I found some that do on Amazon.  I really like these toothbrushes.  They are soft and work well and don't irritate my gums at all:

Bamboo Toothbrushes Link


----------



## Treacle (Jul 27, 2020)

Got a few of those Ruthanne but I use an electric  toothbrush, Oral B - don't feel my teeth are clean if I use a manual one. But agree that the Bamboo ones do not irritate the gums - o/h uses a manual toothbrush , can't stand the sensation of the electric ones. Saw a programme once, that when introduced a 'dentist' offered a toothbrush to a family saying they could all use it and it would help.   
My grandfather would take his false teeth out and make me laugh. O hail toothbrushes manual  or otherwise. Mind you, toothpicks were used in the Neolithic age. Saw some in the museum in Avebury. Don't live far from there and have been many times to the stones. I think I've gone off piste yet again. Sorry. ☺


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 27, 2020)

Those look really nice, never heard of them before.  We just buy the large packs of them from Costco when they're on sale, last pack that we're using now are Oral B.  I also have an inexpensive Oral B with the rotating head that I use sometimes, but that's harsher on the gums.  I've been using Sensodyne toothpaste for a while.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 27, 2020)

I use an electric one and an oral B manual one.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 28, 2020)

Oral-B have been our go-to toothbrushes since eternity.

SeaBreeze, mentioned Sensodyne Tooth paste as well, and we use that, too, just not everyday.

As for good old-fashioned wooden toothpicks, we still use them after a meal such as ribs, pork chops, steak... food that tends to get stuck between teeth.

As for floss, Oral-B Complete (minted).


----------



## StarSong (Jul 28, 2020)

Oral-B electric for me, too.


----------



## Ronni (Jul 29, 2020)

I use an electric.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 29, 2020)

LMAO!


----------



## Gemma (Jul 29, 2020)

I use a Colgate 360 toothbrush.


----------



## Devi (Jul 29, 2020)

We use Philips Sonicare electric toothbrushes -- which our dentist recommends (although we had them before we visited this dentist).


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 29, 2020)

Devi said:


> We use Philips Sonicare electric toothbrushes -- which our dentist recommends (although we had them before we visited this dentist).


I don't use the electric ones because I have no outlet that is close to my sink.


----------



## Devi (Jul 29, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I don't use the electric ones because I have no outlet that is close to my sink.



Ah, I see. Ours are cordless, and we just charge them with the included charging cord as needed.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 29, 2020)

Devi said:


> Ah, I see. Ours are cordless, and we just charge them with the included charging cord as needed.


okay, cool.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 6, 2020)

Water Pik, Standard and electric tooth brush and soft floss and a rinse made by Crest.


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 7, 2020)

Oral B Electric Toothbrush and Sensodyne Repair & Protect Toothpaste


----------



## LindaB (Aug 7, 2020)

Our dentist keeps us in toothbrushes since we both get cleanings twice a year we get 2 new Oral B brushes each. I also use a Braun rechargeable toothbrush.


----------



## asp3 (Aug 7, 2020)

I use the soft Walmart copy of the Oral B toothbrushes.


----------



## oldman (Aug 7, 2020)

Oral-B electric toothbrush and a waterpik.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 7, 2020)

Oral B soft.


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 7, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I use the soft Walmart copy of the Oral B toothbrushes.



Toothbrushes are a generic I avoid since learning that the way bristle ends are made is important for oral health.   My sister's FIL and BIL are oral surgeons, and they only recommend Oral B and some other expensive brand that I've forgotten.

The effects of different levels of brush end rounding for gingival abrasion

.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 8, 2020)

I've always used the old-fashioned manual toothbrushes.  Brand I currently have is Reach.


----------



## J-Kat (Aug 11, 2020)

I use a Phillips Sonicare and a Waterpik cordless water flosser.  I also have an older model Phillips Air Flosser that I alternate with the Waterpik.  When I get lazy and don't want to use the electric toothbrush my dentist supplied manual toothbrush is available.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 11, 2020)

Oral B soft is what my hygienist gives me. I don't use the electric one as I have a couple of crowns I don't want to loosen.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 11, 2020)

The brushy kind.


----------



## OldEnough (Aug 24, 2020)

Hygienist gives me one after cleaning my teeth twice a year.  They sit in the linen closet because I don't like them.  If anyone visits overnight and forgets theirs, I give them those.
I have a horrible time buying a toothbrush that I like.I'll buy new ones and end up using them for cleaning.  They all feel to hard (bristles) so I bought what's called flossing toothbrushes and the handle is so skinny that  it's difficult to hold.  Toothbrushes frustrate the heck out of me.
I might just try those in the picture above though and see how they feel.


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 24, 2020)

On t.v. last night there was an ad for a toothbrush with a built-in water-flosser.  Interesting!


----------



## Ferocious (Aug 24, 2020)

*Being a bloke, I have a blue toothbrush, but I suppose all the ladies that grace these pages use pink toothbrushes. *


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 24, 2020)

When I worked for public health I had a dentists mother for a patient. I had access to their bathroom when caring for his Mom. I thought  finally I'd get to see what a dentist really uses. I found everything generic.  I did the same for years and will continue to do so.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 24, 2020)

OldEnough said:


> Hygienist gives me one after cleaning my teeth twice a year.  They sit in the linen closet because I don't like them.  If anyone visits overnight and forgets theirs, I give them those.
> I have a horrible time buying a toothbrush that I like.I'll buy new ones and end up using them for cleaning.  They all feel to hard (bristles) so I bought what's called flossing toothbrushes and the handle is so skinny that  it's difficult to hold.  Toothbrushes frustrate the heck out of me.
> I might just try those in the picture above though and see how they feel.


In the first post of this thread there is a link to some good bamboo toothbrushes if you are interested and they are very soft.


----------

